# Video: Alexander Shlemenko calls out Tito Ortiz for Bellator pay-per-view



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> http://mmajunkie.com/2014/04/video-...lls-out-tito-ortiz-for-bellator-pay-per-view/
> 
> *Video: Alexander Shlemenko calls out Tito Ortiz for Bellator pay-per-view*
> 
> ...



HAHA, love it, hope this gets made and can go down.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

Tito Ortiz responded with:

@titoortiz: The Champ calls me out????“@KenPavia: Alexander Shlemenko challenges Tito Ortiz for an MMA fight!: http://t.co/v7oups57gc via @YouTube

Then 3 hours later:

@titoortiz "4 weeks to prepare to fight the champ? The hell with it I'm game! May 17th live on PPV ??Let the Punishment!??"


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Tito will get murked out. But I seriously doubt he will be healthy enough to fight. I'm not sure he will ever step in the cage again.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

OU said:


> Tito will get murked out. But I seriously doubt he will be healthy enough to fight. I'm not sure he will ever step in the cage again.


He was only out of the gym for 6 weeks last october with his last neck injury. He doesn't have a good track record with injuries but it's not hard to imagine him wanting to be there for this event in this fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

GDPofDRB said:


> He was only out of the gym for 6 weeks last october with his last neck injury. He doesn't have a good track record with injuries but it's not hard to imagine him wanting to be there for this event in this fight.


I'm sure he _wants _to fight. But if I had to lay money on it I would say he won't be fighting on the PPV. But then again I hate Tito Ortiz so I won't give him the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

Can a fighter really make a name for himself these days by beating Tito Ortiz? Either way, I'd be down to see it. Shlemenko's awesome.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

> http://www.sherdog.com/news/news/So...d-for-Bellator-PPV-Debut-in-Mississippi-66463
> 
> Sherdog.com confirmed the booking with sources close to the matchup after Shlemenko posted a video online Thursday night challenging Ortiz to a fight at the May 17 event. Sherdog’s sources confirmed the matchup off the record because Bellator officials have not yet formally announced the bout.


All right, fingers crossed.


----------



## MMATycoon (Aug 15, 2011)

This would be a great fight

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

